# moi and my cat



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

he's so silly


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like he's got himself a good position there, thanks to your help.


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> Looks like he's got himself a good position there, thanks to your help.


haha, yep
he noticed the light pull things from the floor, jumped on the chair, on my legs and then right up.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

My cat does that when I have food. No joke she stole a cheeseburger from me once :lol:


----------

